# Mittlerweile darf.....



## Dizzybaer (8. März 2001)

sich aber auch jeder Webdeisgner nennen, schaut auch mal den Farbverlauf unten links an!!!!!

http://www.ls-kom-design.de


----------



## deathsin (8. März 2001)

*uhhhhhh*

da sieht meine erste im internet zu betrachtene page von der Farbverläufen ja besser aus. da ist irgendwie so ein bruch drin und schlecht gemacht ist es auch noch.


----------



## kab00m (8. März 2001)

*lol*

Und ich dachte immer ICH währe ein schlechter Webdesigner...
Aber auch ich habe ein beispiel: http://www.compuserver.de
Muah!


----------



## rolling_a (8. März 2001)

dann kennt ihr die aber noch nicht:

http://www.as-webdesign.de... üüüüüübel sag ich nur...


----------



## Klon (9. März 2001)

Es gibt wesentlich schlimmere als LSKom, ausserdem ist WebDesign nicht deren Hauptgebiet.

Klon


----------



## Nils Hitze (9. März 2001)

**Würg**

Mama .. Wie es Klon schon so schön formuliert hat.
Es gibt zuviele Idioten mit zuviel Rechenkapazität.

Naja .. Solange es keiner von unserem Board ist.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (9. März 2001)

Maaan was regt ihr euch auf? 


Ihr "wart" und "seid" doch schon immer die besten und geilsten Webdesigner *yeah*. <- ironie

Angst um eure Stellung?
[Editiert von TTrek am 09.03.2001 um 15:30]


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (9. März 2001)

ls-kom-design.de z.b. das soll kein Farbverlauf darstellen, sondern ein Schatten und die Bilder da in der Mitte sehen auch nicht so schlecht aus, also schaut lieber mal etwas genauer hin und denkt nach bevor ihr so'n scheiß hier postet.


----------



## Nils Hitze (9. März 2001)

*Also alles was Recht ist ...*

Aber wenn daß ein Schatten sein soll, müsste man
ihn auf den ersten Blick erkennen und er würde
weicher in die Menüleiste übergehen.
Und ausserdem gibt es genügend andere Punkte,
die man an dem Design zerreissen kann : 
z.B. - ewige Scrollerei nach Rechts auf der ersten Seite
     - Verwendung von mehreren verschiedenen Schriftarten 
     - zu lange Ladezeiten wegen Überladung durch Bilder

Was für ein Problem hast du eigentlich. Nur weil wir
ein paar Negativbeispiele auflisten und sagen was uns
nicht gefällt. Wir haben nicht gesagt : wir sind gut.

Ich gebe zu es wäre sinnvoller die Seiten zu analysieren,
aber daß ist noch lange kein Grund so zu reagieren, oder ?

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## deathsin (9. März 2001)

*som ist es richtig*

genau Kojote das musste mal geasgt werden. es gibt wirklich total scheöchte seiten im inet.

und was ich zu dem schatten sagen wollte ist, dass er 1. nicht als solcher auf den ersten blick zu erkennen ist und 2. seid wann ist ein schatten blau? es gibt da schon möglichkeiten aber bei den gegebenen verhältnissen muss er schwarz oder dunkel grau sein


----------



## Dizzybaer (9. März 2001)

naja, ich glaube auch nicht, dass das nen schatten darstellen soll!!!!!!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (9. März 2001)

> und was ich zu dem schatten sagen wollte ist, dass er 1. nicht als solcher auf den ersten blick zu erkennen ist und 2. seid wann ist ein schatten blau? es gibt da schon möglichkeiten aber bei den gegebenen verhältnissen muss er schwarz oder dunkel grau sein


 der schatten ist weiß...


so, seiten mit grafik überladen... Kojote warst du schonmal auf einer richtigen designer seite? Klon wird dir sicherlich welche nennen können, die nur strotzen von grafiken.
soll er? sag ihm es doch.. 

Wie reagiere ich denn? ich vertrete nur einen anderen Standpunkt, der keine möglichkeit hat zu rechtfertigen.

Indem hier einige Seiten verglichen werden, stellt ihr eure "guten" Fähigkeiten dar. <- 

deathsin, es geht nicht um den schatten, es geht um webdesign als solches.


----------



## deathsin (9. März 2001)

ok dann ist der schatten halt weiß aber da gibt es dann wieder das gleiche nur umgekehrt. und er hätte die hintergrundfarbe und die farbe vom bil gleich machen sollen oder ganz anders denn so sieht es aus wie gewollt nur nicht gekonnt. und ne seite bei der man von rechts nach links scrollen muss anstatt von oben nach unten gefällt mir schon aus praktischen gründen nicht weil da dann mein super geiles internet scrollrad nicht funzt da muss ich dann erst draufdrücken und so. -> viel zu umständlich

aber als dizz diesen thread aufmachte dachte er wohl nicht an den schatten als solches sondern vielmehr an den farbverlauf und der ist ja wohl nicht ganz geglückt oder?

und was mir grade noch aufgefallen ist wie kann eine eckige kannte einen runden schatten werfen?

wir sind hier alle halt realisten und keine was auch immer


----------



## Dizzybaer (9. März 2001)

Daethsin hats immer noch nicht geschnallt, es geht nicht um den schatten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deathsin (9. März 2001)

ich habe es doch gescnallt dizz

ich sagte auch bereits das du nicht an den scatten als solches gedacht hasst (wenn du mal richtig lesen würdest)

aber es ist schon war mit dem schatten was ich oben gepostet habe

aber nun haben wir genügend über diese mehr oder weniger gelunge seite diskutiert und wir sollten einen schulssstrich ziehen finde ich

was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## veserin (9. März 2001)

*mal was grundsätzliches*

Also ich finde der Webdesigner, der viele anerkannte Referenzen und eine scheussliche page hat, ist eher ein webdesigner, als der mit der obergeilen page ohne oder mit wenigen referenzen...

ich bin sowieso der meinung, dass die seite des webdesigner nicht das können zeigt/ zeigen sollte.

was zum:
http://www.compuserver.de/
Der macht den riesigen fehler, dass er einem wie ein Pfennigabrechner vorkommt, z.b. vorhandene Ascii texte einbinde: 0,5 Dm...LOL

Erfolgreich ist der nicht! Oder hat der ne anerkannte Referenz?!

Cya
Veserin


----------



## deathsin (10. März 2001)

also an der seite habe ich wieder einiges dran auszusetzten. ich weiß zwar nicht was du mit dem pfennigzähler meinst aber einer seite wo man den Menu Frame scrollen muss finde ich nicht gut.

und irgendwie finde ichdie Seite ein wenig zu bunt


----------



## Dizzybaer (10. März 2001)

pfennigzähler ist einer, der auf seiner Hompage hinschreibt, dies und das 50 pf, telefonisches beratungsgespräch 88 Pf.....

Die Homepage kommt bei mir gar nicht!


----------



## Klon (10. März 2001)

Ich finde http://www.shocker.de ist noch die beste Homepage eines einzelnen Designers. 

Wer mal richtig gute Portfolios sehen will sollte mal bei "deformat - german designers basecamp" reinschaun ( http://www.deformat.de )

Greets
Klon


----------



## deathsin (10. März 2001)

*goil*

mensch diese seite ist wirklich die beste flash seite die ich jemals gesehen habe. ich finde die sogar noch besser als http://www.derbauer.de 

einfach geil an dieser seite gibt es wirklich nix dran auszusetzten

auch die links auf der seite sind geil


----------



## Inoxx_QM (12. März 2001)

@ deathsin

welche?


----------



## deathsin (12. März 2001)

also die seite ist http://www.derschocker.de und zu den links fand ich einfach alle die ich auf der seite angecklickt hatte gut. (weiß nicht mehr wie die hießen).

und dizz geiles logo


----------



## Dizzybaer (12. März 2001)

du meinst gaanz bestimmt nicht die seite die du meintest oder wars absichtlich sonne pferdeseite?????? Denke mal du meinst http://www.shocker.de!!!!

PS: DANKE FÜR DAS LOB und ich habe jetzt http://www.planet-tutorials.de das werde ich dann mal zu http://www.tutorials.de weiterleiten!!! Werde aber vorher nochmal fragen!!!


----------



## Klon (12. März 2001)

Mir fehlen die Worte *wein


----------



## deathsin (13. März 2001)

genau die seite meinte ich dizz


----------

